# New to site!



## Dianaleez (Dec 14, 2019)

Welcome! We'd love to see more of Amos (and you).


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

Regarding breeders, I do not currently know of any undocked parti breeders in New England that I would recommend. There is a parti breeder in northern New Hampshire I conversed with years ago when I got my undocked parti pair; the conversation left me uneasy enough I opted to import from Canada instead.

The link to the Massachusetts Poodle Club breeder page is Poodle Club of Massachusetts. 

Breeders I would converse with further if I were looking for an undocked puppy for myself include:
Karbit - Texas
Shyre - Ohio
Perigeaux - Ohio
City Lights - New York
Pristine - Ontario
Heart Song - Alabama
Two Acre Wood - Wisconsin
Moonrise - South Carolina (miniature/moyen/small standard)
Propert’s Way - New York
Bellini - Quebec
Apricity- Pennsylvania

For parti I would investigate:
Shyre - Ohio
MyTyme - Ohio
Moonrise - South Carolina (mini/moyen/small standard)
Perigeaux Ohio (has one parti dam)
Tintlet - North Carolina (miniature and standard, some parti)
Raven Rock - Maryland
Jacknic - Michigan
Rose City - Texas
Cosmic Caliber - Kentucky
Crystal Creek - Indiana
Apricity - Pennsylvania

There are a few others locally I have strong opinions about, but explaining the nuances is complicated in a post like this.


----------



## KathyDav (May 9, 2021)

Dianaleez said:


> Welcome! We'd love to see more of Amos (and you).


Thank you! Happy to be here! Here is Amos with my daughter! I have noticed that I am the picture taker and not actually in any of them!


----------



## KathyDav (May 9, 2021)

cowpony said:


> Regarding breeders, I do not currently know of any undocked parti breeders in New England that I would recommend. There is a parti breeder in northern New Hampshire I conversed with years ago when I got my undocked parti pair; the conversation left me uneasy enough I opted to import from Canada instead.
> 
> The link to the Massachusetts Poodle Club breeder page is Poodle Club of Massachusetts.
> 
> ...


If you would like to Email me privately I would appreciate your input. Thanks!


----------

